# [CLOSED AT 5:55 PM] Reneigh crafting a flower stand!!



## danib (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi! 
I don't know for how long she will be crafting, but there is no entry fee! All I ask is for you to water the roses near Reneigh's house since I want to breed black roses! 
Comment if interested and I'll group 3 of you at a time! EDIT: I think I'll add one more person per group

I will like the comment of the people who are next! 

Also, please don't run over any flowers!


----------



## lclcola (Apr 27, 2020)

I’d like to come


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 27, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! I can give you two black roses if you'd like!


----------



## Queen Greene (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd like to come too please!


----------



## seasighed (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Star Crossing (Apr 27, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2020)

I’m interested, thank you!


----------



## k1234_acnh (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd love to come, thanks!


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd love to come too!


----------



## islandpineapple (Apr 27, 2020)

love to join as well!


----------



## Firasung (Apr 27, 2020)

Id like to come


----------



## B4100 (Apr 27, 2020)

I would like to join if still possible!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 27, 2020)

I would like to come.


----------



## sunny-val (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd love to come too please!


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 27, 2020)

May I visit !!


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 27, 2020)

Is this still open? I'd like to stop by!

I can also give you black roses <3


----------



## danib (Apr 27, 2020)

LexxyRaptor said:


> Is this still open? I'd like to stop by!


It is! I'll let you know when you can come over!


----------



## kayleee (Apr 27, 2020)

I’d love to stop by if you’re still letting people come over!!


----------



## Eir (Apr 27, 2020)

I would like to come. Thank you!


----------



## Laureline (Apr 27, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## Rifry (Apr 27, 2020)

I would love to come if it's still open!


----------



## keelahawk (Apr 27, 2020)

I would love to come, and would be happy to water for you! Thank you


----------



## Honeymilk (Apr 27, 2020)

i would also love to stop by if you're still taking people ^__^


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 27, 2020)

danib said:


> Hi!
> I don't know for how long she will be crafting, but there is no entry fee! All I ask is for you to water the roses near Reneigh's house since I want to breed black roses!
> Comment if interested and I'll group 3 of you at a time! EDIT: I think I'll add one more person per group
> 
> ...


I'd love to swing by, if that'd be okay with you! =^-^=


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 27, 2020)

Please can I come?


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 27, 2020)

I would also love to go over if possible! I know there is a decent size line.


----------



## mitfy (Apr 27, 2020)

if possible, may i come?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 27, 2020)

I want to come visit too


----------



## danib (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you all for the interest and the flower watering! I'll be messaging the last groups and closing this now


----------



## tabris (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to join if she is still crafting! Will bring a tip no problem.


----------



## Edge (Apr 27, 2020)

If you are still taking visitors, I would like to come.


----------



## danib (Apr 27, 2020)

Edge said:


> If you are still taking visitors, I would like to come.


You're going to be the last!


----------



## Leann (Apr 27, 2020)

can i come?


----------

